
Safe Harbour Declared Invalid in Europe: Tech Giants' Data-Sharing Under Threat - Quanttek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2015/09/23/safe-harbour-declared-invalid-in-europe-tech-giants-data-sharing-under-threat/
======
SixSigma
The irony that the EU-US traffic goes through the UK and is harvested by GCHQ
is not lost on me.

